# Maybe humanity is experiencing an evolutionary LEAP?



## Paco Dennis (May 29, 2021)

I tend to agree with this speaker. There are subtleties that I disagree with, but I am routing for the general principle.


----------



## Judycat (May 29, 2021)

A lot of subliminal messaging going on there. Unfortunately we were thrown out of the Garden because we wouldn't co-operate. 

We've had thousands of years to show some ability to evolve yet we keep falling backward. Not enough time either, we grow old and die, the next generation becomes dissatisfied, and back we go.

It's getting ready to happen again. A large enough group is dissatisfied to the point of rage, and ready to move. Good by order, structure, society, whatever you call it

I'm not living in hell right now, are you? Be grateful. Be merciful. That's all we're asked to do.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 29, 2021)

Those references were symbolic, unless you believe in a "garden" or a "hell". The context of the talk is that we have made some serious mistakes, BUT new discoveries in science are finding out a better solution to the outdated ways. THAT makes me very grateful, and merciful. I hope that we are able to change our stagnant paradigms into beneficial action in the near future.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 29, 2021)

Albert Einstein:
Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe.


----------



## Llynn (May 30, 2021)

What brand of router do you use?  I have an old Craftsman that I've used for years.  Or perhaps you are referring to a WiFi router.


----------



## Gaer (May 30, 2021)

An evolutionary LEAP?
No, Just the opposite IMO.
When all life evolves from one state to another, the first dissolves and the second state is brought into existence.  These are creative and destructive forces working in harmony with each other, found in all existence, all multiverses, all.
I agree Earth has taken a giant leap in technology, but to the demise of true spirituality.   By this, I don't mean religion.
I mean true evolution found in true spiritual fulfillment, to purification of the soul and to God  consciousness.  
Man has put the relative, temporary field of life before the absolute, never-changing field of life.  So, This is a breaking down and a slowing  of 
the forward evolution of mankind.


----------



## Nathan (May 30, 2021)

I actually watched the whole video, while on the treadmill.    Nicely done as a thesis, I wish there was a transcript available(TED Talks provide a transcript).
I guess the main point would be that we face extinction as a species, if we fail to unite with each other, as well as nature.   Makes sense.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 30, 2021)

If and when the end occurs then and only then will it be the truth.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 10, 2021)

Our societies are in major trnsformation after the pandemic. Already climate change is disrupting crops, and people's lives, the global economy is run by the 1% of the 1%, and most humans do not have adequate food, water, medical care or housing. Either we choose to end this game of Mega Corporation ruler ship, or nothing will be acheived. The best we can do as learn to adapt to the changes, just as we have always done, and humans have done some BIG adapting...we are capable.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 10, 2021)

I hate to appear skeptical, but the power to make changes globally is in the hands of...the powerful.    Having control of the vast majority of financial and natural resources, only those powerful entities can make the necessary changes.     Currently, the wealthy and powerful only make changes to make themselves *more *wealthy and powerful.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 10, 2021)

The sun is the center of the universe?   

Here's an article about Bruce Lipton:
https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/epigenetics-it-doesnt-mean-what-quacks-think-it-means/


----------



## Pepper (Jun 10, 2021)

Irwin said:


> The sun's the center of the universe?


No.  Earth is the center.  The Sun revolves around us, etc.


----------



## debodun (Jun 10, 2021)

Irwin said:


> The sun's the center of the universe?


The sun is the center of the Solar System. Nobody know for sure where the center of the universe is. Of course, everyone is the center of THEIR universe.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 10, 2021)

debodun said:


> The sun is the center of the Solar System. Nobody know for sure where the center of the universe is. Of course, everyone is the center of THEIR universe.


The quack in that video stated "the sun is the center of the universe."


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 10, 2021)

Pepper said:


> No.  Earth is the center.  The Sun revolves around us, etc.



Wrong, but not alone!   

https://time.com/7809/1-in-4-americans-thinks-sun-orbits-earth/



.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 10, 2021)

Irwin said:


> The quack in that video stated "the sun is the center of the universe."



He said that in reference to Copernicus in a review of history.  He didn't state it as his belief.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 10, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Here's an article about Bruce Lipton:
> https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/epigenetics-it-doesnt-mean-what-quacks-think-it-means/



I think truth lies somewhere between the OP and this article.  We've separated science and spirituality too much, but Lipton, Mercola and others are doing a 180 degree away from pure science and are missing the mark to the spirituality side.  Jungian collective unconscious has always seemed logical to me and a melding of science and spirituality is necessary to explain that. Haven't read anyone that's got it all figured out yet, and doubt anyone will in my lifetime.   If someone does, I hope I'm smart enough to discern that it's truth!

As for Lipton, I wonder if he isn't playing on societal disintegration (engineered imo because of the fight for resources he references in the video) by offering the hope of positive thinking because he really believes it or is trying to sell it.  Regardless, we're at the cusp of the demise of this 'Age' and positive thinking is like sticking a Bandaid on a bleeding artery.  He speaks as though we can reverse the fight for resources and that's hogwash.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 10, 2021)

This OP hypothesis is one of many, many, many. Some are predicting the worse...like Guy PcPhearson. He is a Professor who started the "Nature Bats Last" podcasts. He warns humans will be extinct in the near future and there nothing we can do. He now uses his time for climate "grief counseling". Then there are a load of "experts" who think we are headed over a cliff but if humanity acts NOW we can effect the rate of collapse and possibly stop it. Then there are those who say there is nothing amiss and say that it is all fear mongering. I am somewhere around a 7 out of 10 that we have trouble ahead.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 10, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> This OP hypothesis is one of many, many, many. Some are predicting the worse...like Guy PcPhearson. He is a Professor who started the "Nature Bats Last" podcasts. He warns humans will be extinct in the near future and there nothing we can do. He now uses his time for climate "grief counseling". Then there are a load of "experts" who think we are headed over a cliff but if humanity acts NOW we can effect the rate of collapse and possibly stop it. Then there are those who say there is nothing amiss and say that it is all fear mongering. I am somewhere around a 7 out of 10 that we have trouble ahead.



Maybe 8 of 10 for heading over the cliff and the brakes failed back around 6.    The pattern is usually disintegration followed by a horrific overcorrection ...think of the all powerful Vatican following the fall of Rome--Cromwell and Hitler in more recent history.  Our age group stands to lose the least but God help our young; unless they bow to whatever overcorrection emerges from the ashes, they won't likely die of old age


----------



## Judycat (Jun 10, 2021)

Irwin said:


> The quack in that video stated "the sun is the center of the universe."


You mean upbeatness is not my ticket to good health?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 10, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Wrong, but not alone!
> 
> https://time.com/7809/1-in-4-americans-thinks-sun-orbits-earth/
> 
> ...


The earth is flat.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 10, 2021)

Pepper said:


> The earth is flat.


 Gotcha!  I really didn't know ...those missing non-verbal cues...


----------



## Irwin (Jun 10, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> This OP hypothesis is one of many, many, many. Some are predicting the worse...like Guy PcPhearson. He is a Professor who started the "Nature Bats Last" podcasts. He warns humans will be extinct in the near future and there nothing we can do. He now uses his time for climate "grief counseling". Then there are a load of "experts" who think we are headed over a cliff but if humanity acts NOW we can effect the rate of collapse and possibly stop it. Then there are those who say there is nothing amiss and say that it is all fear mongering. I am somewhere around a 7 out of 10 that we have trouble ahead.


I'm of the belief that there is a lot amiss, but it's being corrected, albeit with a large segment of the population being dragged, kicking and screaming in the process, and many in that camp would like to see and even bring about the end of times.

If you look at man's destruction of the environment, our air is far cleaner than it was 50 years ago, thanks to more efficient automobile engines, pollution devices, and the shift to renewable energy. In a few decades, electric vehicles will dominate the roads; internal combustion engines will be a thing of the past, except in underdeveloped nations.

Of course, with that comes the issue of what to do with all our old batteries, which will no doubt be a problem, along with all the plastic waste we're generating. 

We solved the problem of plastic waste in another thread where we suggested it be used for construction materials. Now we just need to get people to listen to us!   

An even bigger problem is income and wealth disparities, which will eventually be the end of society as we know it.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 10, 2021)

Irwin said:


> An even bigger problem is income and wealth disparities, which will eventually be the end of society as we know it.



This.   There are dwindling natural resources including rare earth metals needed for green energy.  Hoping, hoping! for better battery tech.

As long as it benefits the top tier rich to keep the rest of us consumers to enrich them without jeopardizing their non-renewable resources,  we'll rock along until it doesn't.


----------

